# First cycle, Test E 300



## Mirengains (Jun 20, 2016)

Just started my first cycle and thought I'd log my progress and answer questions as well as take advice. I'm doing 300mg twice a week for a 15 week period.


----------



## bvs (Jun 20, 2016)

What else are you taking alongside the test? Ai? Hcg? Pct?


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 20, 2016)

Currently just running test, I have nolvadex coming in soon, haven't bought a pct yet, thought I could wait a while on that since it's a 15 week cycle and don't necessarily need it at the moment.


----------



## DF (Jun 20, 2016)

Are you running an AI?  It's best to have everything in hand before starting.  Better to have & not need them to need and not have.  What's your pct plan?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2016)

Get everything now including the pct which should be clomid and nolva.

While on at a minimum you need arimidex or aromasin on hand to control e2.


----------



## snake (Jun 20, 2016)

I know it sounds redundant but it is that important; you should have everything on hand before you start. 

You're going to enjoy this cycle! Keep us posted.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah, good ahead and purchase that PCT and AI bro... You don't want to end up in a tough spot without those..


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 20, 2016)

Day 3 pin #2, which in pinning Monday and Friday, feel the same so far, and for my pct I don't have much of a plan so far, I have good sources which have recommended what you guys have, I should be ordering them within the next couple days. I get paid salary so I won't ever run into a spot where I can't get it and next day ship it out, but I will save myself and buy them before that is needed. I'll post pics periodically and weight gains as well as gym gains. Thanks for the advice so far


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 20, 2016)

Good luck with your cycle. Get that stuff asap like the other guys mentioned.


----------



## Dex (Jun 20, 2016)

Hope you have a domestic source for the AI or it will take about 3 weeks to get.


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 20, 2016)

The site I got my test from took 3 days until it got to my doorstep, so hopefully these come in fast too.


----------



## DF (Jun 20, 2016)

You still didn't answer the AI question.  Are you taking an AI?


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 21, 2016)

No I'm not taking a AI currently


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 21, 2016)

its not a smart move to start your cycle without all the needed drugs..Get a AI as soon as u can 600mg is nice dose..If u got some real shit miren


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2016)

Anything could happen man. You're guy could busted or something like that.


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 21, 2016)

Everything I have is from pharmacom labs, my buddy is 2 weeks ahead of me and seeing great results so far, I'm ordering nolvadex tomorrow, and other necessary products. I injected the 17th at 5pm, that night I weighed 176, tonight the 20th at 8pm I weighed 180 even, could be water or food intake difference, not sure, not long enough to actually tell yet. I'll keep posting results as time goes on


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 21, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> Everything I have is from pharmacom labs, my buddy is 2 weeks ahead of me and seeing great results so far, I'm ordering nolvadex tomorrow, and other necessary products. I injected the 17th at 5pm, that night I weighed 176, tonight the 20th at 8pm I weighed 180 even, could be water or food intake difference, not sure, not long enough to actually tell yet. I'll keep posting results as time goes on



It is water and food. Its not physically possible to gain 4lbs of muscle in 3 days.


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 21, 2016)

Yea I thought it might be that, I have been eating way more, and drinking twice as much water as I ever have


----------



## curtisvill (Jun 21, 2016)

Hope you get your AI soon.


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 21, 2016)

I just ordered Nolvadex, should be here 5-9 days


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 21, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> I just ordered Nolvadex, should be here 5-9 days



u know nolvas not a ai right


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 22, 2016)

Yea I know I'll be ordering that this weekend, I wanted something to regulate estrogen, how often should I take nolvadex, and what AI would you recommend


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> Yea I know I'll be ordering that this weekend, I wanted something to regulate estrogen, how often should I take nolvadex, and what AI would you recommend



the AI controls the estrogen bro not the nolva


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 22, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> Yea I know I'll be ordering that this weekend, I wanted something to regulate estrogen, how often should I take nolvadex, and what AI would you recommend



Don't say "I know", when you clearly don't know. Do you even know why you ordered Nolva 1st over an AI? Do you know when to use it? Id say not since you will obviously need the AI waaaay before the Nolva.

I equate this kind of situation to a group of valley high school kids going up the mountain to frollick in the river, only bringing beer and bad decisions. You're getting out of your element and making bad decisions Mirengains. Study the terrain before you jump in with your fukkin boots on bruh.

To answer your question, each AI is different. Each person is different so therefore we all respond differently. Don't assume, test and make sure. Aromasin is a suicidal inhibitor which means it stops estro and doesn't allow for a rebound effect. Kills it dead... Adex on the other hand will suppress the estrogen but will fall vulnerable to the rebound effect. They both can be very effective tho. Letro is...well it doesn't matter right now. You don't need it.


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the input, but how about you understand I'm not some "kid" I've been active duty military for 3 years in the infantry, I'm asking for advice without any bashing on your hand. But I will definitely research what you have listed and purchase something within this week.


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 22, 2016)

But I fully understand where you're coming from, I appreciate the concern and advice you've given me


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2016)

get an AI asap


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2016)

your also buying from a shit supplier.  read up on pharmacom here


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 22, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> Thanks for the input, but how about you understand I'm not some "kid" I've been active duty military for 3 years in the infantry, I'm asking for advice without any bashing on your hand. But I will definitely research what you have listed and purchase something within this week.



I never said you are a "kid'. Read my post again. Kid is referenced to a group of inexperienced individuals getting themselves into a spot they really know nothing about. You being in this position likens you to the same situation...not actually being a kid. And being in the military means nothing. There are plenty of retards in the military fresh out of high school...and no, I'm not calling you a retard either. Just absorb as much info as you can so you wont wonder wtf is going on with simple AAS procedures and protocols. No bashing here, just blunt honesty. Good luck bruh and get that AI asap.


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 22, 2016)

Yea that makes sense, I'm reading up on it right now and going to have stuff shipped out


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 28, 2016)

Day 10 yesterday, pin #4, 185lbs, I'm getting compliments about my shoulder size and chest size, personally I can't see it but it's random people so I'll take it for what it is. I've noticed I can sleep much longer and usually feel like stopping mid day to take a nap, weird.


----------



## Jada (Jun 28, 2016)

It's hasn't kicked in yet, so it must be u working out harder than before  and u probably  now keeping a good diet


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 28, 2016)

there is no such thing as "kick in" ..Once u pin the drugs are starting to work..


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 29, 2016)

I notice a fluctuation of weight by 1-3 lbs depending on how much water I drink and my foods, but I've for sure gained some weight and had some slight size gains. When would you say I would start "blowing up" and seeing tremendous strength improvements? Today is day 11, I've been hitting more abs and sitting in the sauna everyday trying to cut my core as well as gain size everywhere else, thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 29, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> When would you say I would start "blowing up" and seeing tremendous strength improvements?



With everything else in check, you should start to see some of your best results from around week 6-12. Good thing you planned for 15 weeks cause you wont want to stop at 12. Everyone wants a few more weeks when they get to the 10 week mark.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 29, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> I notice a fluctuation of weight by 1-3 lbs depending on how much water I drink and my foods, but I've for sure gained some weight and had some slight size gains. When would you say I would start "blowing up" and seeing tremendous strength improvements? Today is day 11, I've been hitting more abs and sitting in the sauna everyday trying to cut my core as well as gain size everywhere else, thanks for the input guys!



Do you have your ai yet ? Ignored this thread at first when u mentioned pharmacom bullshit dumb site if u even have test I can guarantee is underdosed. But to answer your question mm already did week 5-6 is where you really see a long ester tests magic . As far as your nolva on cycle I run nolva on all my cycle it can prevent some sides but is not a suicidal ai will not kill the ai. If your not estro sensitive u may like your estro a lil high I do why I personally run nolva 10mgs eod on cycle and just keep Dex on hand and always have letro if shit hits the fan . hope your not estro sensatice though or might be a good thing u ordered from pharmacom and prolly have some inderdosed bullshit cause nolva won't help you if they arise but can help prevent them ..... Like mm already mentioned it does not kill estro at all just stops the estro from binding to your receptors the estro is still floating around ....


----------



## Dex (Jun 29, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> Day 10 yesterday, pin #4, 185lbs, I'm getting compliments about my shoulder size and chest size, personally I can't see it but it's random people so I'll take it for what it is. I've noticed I can sleep much longer and usually feel like stopping mid day to take a nap, weird.



You are up 9lbs in 10 days. Start your AI or you will start watching chick flicks and crying soon.


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 29, 2016)

I ordered nolvadex and it should be here this week, from who I've talked to and read, nolvadex can diplinish gyno, also preventing it, so that was the only thing I ordered at the time, what would you recommend I buy to totally stop estro then? Something you've used before and that works? Not sure about the whole crying ordeal, I would hope not.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 29, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> I ordered nolvadex and it should be here this week, from who I've talked to and read, nolvadex can diplinish gyno, also preventing it, so that was the only thing I ordered at the time, what would you recommend I buy to totally stop estro then? Something you've used before and that works? Not sure about the whole crying ordeal, I would hope not.



They have answered this question several times.......,..


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 29, 2016)

Yea was just curious for a breakdown from experience


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 29, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> Yea was just curious for a breakdown from experience



Why you don't listen you've been told over and over u need an ai .....


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 30, 2016)

Rookie mistake, all is being ordered, for the safe being reasons! On the other note, I've had clean diets and water intake is still high, ready to start gaining like a god, lol


----------



## Mirengains (Jun 30, 2016)

Yea I hear you, I've been reading on it and totally agree, I don't want too much estro and get bitch tits or mess me up in other ways too


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jul 2, 2016)

Bro you are why roids are illegal lol. If you're not trolling, I'd listen to these guys. They know their shit. There's also a wealth of info accessible via the search field at the top right of the page. Might want to check out the difference between a SERM and an AI. Look for "The Estrogen Conundrum". It's a great read.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2016)

BrutesorGods said:


> Bro you are why roids are illegal lol. If you're not trolling, I'd listen to these guys. They know their shit. There's also a wealth of info accessible via the search field at the top right of the page. Might want to check out the difference between a SERM and an AI. Look for "The Estrogen Conundrum". It's a great read.



the guy who wrote that is the smartest juicehead i ever known..You should read every thread he made all good stuff


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 2, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> the guy who wrote that is the smartest juicehead i ever known..You should read every thread he made all good stuff



Agreed went through all his threads when I got on this board and with a couple cycles under my belt still learned alot


----------



## Mirengains (Jul 11, 2016)

update, I had gyno from a previous "pro hormone" 3 years ago, stupid I know. Been taking nolva for a week, 20mg eod and it went from a golf ball size to now I can barely feel it, very strange I didn't think it would make it go away like that, but I'm more than pleased, and I weighed 189 tonight, started at 176 on June 17. Just pinned #8, so starting week 4, I've seen good results so far, but I'm ready to see the blowing up in size and strength!


----------



## Maijah (Jul 11, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> update, I had gyno from a previous "pro hormone" 3 years ago, stupid I know. Been taking nolva for a week, 20mg eod and it went from a golf ball size to now I can barely feel it, very strange I didn't think it would make it go away like that, but I'm more than pleased, and I weighed 189 tonight, started at 176 on June 17. Just pinned #8, so starting week 4, I've seen good results so far, but I'm ready to see the blowing up in size and strength!



I call bullshit , it's July 11, on June 29 you said the Nolva was on its way. There is no way you got rid of golfball size gyno in a week . I have never even seen golfball sized gyno. Also your up 13 lbs in 3 weeks, your holding a ****ton of water and probably resemble a chipmunk...to each is own. It was very stupid to start your cycle without aromasin


----------



## Mirengains (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't see why people are hating? I'm the one who is feeling my ****ing nipple and the tissue build up behind my nipple, my face hasn't gained weight, I do measurements, I'm at 12% body fat. You all need to stop hating. I'm 6'1 and smashing down food and ****ing the weights up. No point in hating. I'll just stop posting on here. Later m8


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 11, 2016)

Another case of a bullshxt teen


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> I don't see why people are hating? I'm the one who is feeling my ****ing nipple and the tissue build up behind my nipple, my face hasn't gained weight, I do measurements, I'm at 12% body fat. You all need to stop hating. I'm 6'1 and smashing down food and ****ing the weights up. No point in hating. I'll just stop posting on here. Later m8



mayb because you sound like you have no clue what the fuk your talking about


----------



## Mirengains (Jul 11, 2016)

You guys are morons. I would shit down your throat in the real world, not over the keyboard, faggot.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 11, 2016)

Mirengains said:


> You guys are morons. I would shit down your throat in the real world, not over the keyboard, faggot.



Yes...WE are the morons with "golf ball" sized gyno and no idea what we're talking about. That's us man. You naaaaaaaailed it! Geez, don't we feel like a bunch of stupid fukks


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 11, 2016)

Awww someone must be upset;
I hope your gyno only develops in one tit causing you to never be able to find bra's that fit


----------



## Dex (Jul 12, 2016)

Golf ball gyno is pretty big. I don't even have golf ball sized nuts. Post a pic of this titty.


----------



## Mirengains (Jul 12, 2016)

When I would pinch is grabbing deep behind the nipple it was a heavy size lump, it has simmered down noticeably to the touch, which I am pleased about, yes I got Butthurt, my bad. I will post some progress photos, I'm pleased so far, some pics aren't the best quality


----------



## Mirengains (Jul 12, 2016)

It won't let me submit the pictures from my phone, I can do it tomorrow on my friends computer, due to mine getting its own mind and stopped working because it felt like it


----------



## Jann1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank God I started to read all the post and everything about this site before I started my cycle. You guys are very smart and only a dumbass would not listen. Mirengains you need to listen to these guys for Im pretty sure they aren't running there first cycle. I got my Test E, with Arimidex. Nolvadex is here and Clomid and HCG will get Tuesday. I'm from TX but live in Taiwan now and its crazy out here for you can buy Steroilds at any pharmacy. MED Tech is what I got. I have 2 friends that have been on it for years and they tell me that this is the site to learn.


----------

